
Advanced Chess - doener
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Chess
======
SamBam
The article isn't very clear in explaining whether computer+human is ever any
better than computer alone.

I guess this line

> A computer engine (Zor) ends first in the freestyle Ultimate Challenge
> tournament (2017)

implies that in the most recent tournament a computer-alone placed first.

In which case, what is the point of the human? Or, rather, if you are playing
as a computer+human, why would you ever not pick its first choice?

(And this seems even more true now that Google's AlphaZero chess engine is
out, which appears to be blowing the other engines out of the water, which
were themselves beating humans trivially.)

------
tighter_wires
It lists the best of the computer assisted players at 2755 rating until 2013,
well below current world champion Magnus Carlsen rated 2876.

